# Recent CCO Sightings Guidelines



## Dawn (Apr 8, 2006)

The Specktra.net Forum Guidelines & TOS apply to all forums, but here are a few that specifically apply to this forum.


 		Please check for duplicate threads before posting. 
 

 		Please do NOT post any referrals, self promotion or E-Commerce sites. 
 

 		CP Requests are not allowed. All CP Requests must be posted within the Clearance Bin Forums. 
  	Thanks!


----------



## Dawn (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Bargain Hunters Guidelines*

I've been trying to orgainze all of the CCO posts and get all of the same locations within the same thread. When you post an update, please see if there is a thread for your location and post within that thread as I think it will be more helpful to everyone. Also, I am trying to get them all formatted the same. City, State, and Mall name if anyone can help me with any of them that are lacking that info, PM me with a link to the thread and I can adjust the titles. Thanks for your assistance!!


----------



## Dawn (Oct 15, 2013)

Just a quick reminder that CP requests must be made within the Clearance Bin area.  
If you know of a CCO that is no longer in business, please PM me and I will edit the title to add *CLOSED*
If you find any CCO threads that can be merged into 1, please feel free to PM me.
I think I have them all in order at the moment.
Thanks for your cooperation!


----------



## Dawn (Feb 11, 2016)




----------

